# Soundkartentreiber + anderes Problem



## Tobsi (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute!

Also folgende Probleme habe ich:
Ich finde einfach keinen Linuxreiber für meine Soundkarte (CT2800 von Creative Labs). Weiß zufällig jemand, wo ich einen herbekommen könnte?

Problem Nr. 2:
Ich hatte mir neulich Opera installiert, da das aber nicht zu sraten ging, wieder deinstalliert. Nun hatte ich mir die gleiche Version nochmal gedownloadet und wollte es nochmal versuchen, aber beim installieren wird immer ein Konfilkt mit einer Datei der zuvor installierten Version angezeigt. Diese Datei existiert aber unter dem angegebenen Pfad nicht. Außerdem wird in der Programmliste unter dem Menü unten links immernoch Opera angezeigt, obwohl er gar nicht mehr drauf sein dürfte. Was kann ich da tun?

Danke für jede Hilfe!
Bis denne!


----------



## Dario Linsky (31. Oktober 2003)

Zum ersten Problem: Hast Du schonmal den ALSA-Treiber ausprobiert?
Zum zweiten Problem: Wie hast Du Opera deinstalliert?


----------



## Tobsi (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky _
> *Zum ersten Problem: Hast Du schonmal den ALSA-Treiber ausprobiert?*


nee. Wo bekomm ich den denn her?



> _Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky _
> *Zum zweiten Problem: Wie hast Du Opera deinstalliert? *


ich hatte es erst mit YaST versucht, das ging aber irgendwie nicht und hab die Dateien dann manuell gelöscht.


----------



## Vitei (1. November 2003)

Die Alsa-Treiber gibt es hier: http://www.alsa-project.org/

Gruß


----------



## Tobsi (1. November 2003)

Also ich habe mir jetzt solch einen ALSA-Treiber besorgt, aber irgendwie bin ich zu blöd das Ding zu installieren, ist auch ziemlich kompliziert, finde ich...
Und wenn ich die Karte mit YaST installieren will, kommt immer folgendes: "Das Kernelmodul snd-sb16 für die Soundunterstützung konnte nicht geladen werden. Ein möglicher Grund dafür können falsche Modulparameter sein, sowie ungültige IO- oder IRQ-Parameter."
Was hat das denn zu bedeuten?


----------

